

Why i joined Startup Weekend as a personal cause - dinizz
http://dinizz.com/post/54406281037/why-i-joined-startup-weekend-as-a-personal-cause

======
leandrofhc
Your vision has inspired a lot of people, like me, to organize and disseminate
the Startup Weekend's spirit, and thus inspiring even more entrepreneurs that
live at the cities where SW has taken place.

Thanks for your dedication with this cause, unfortunately people who don't
share the same values won't understand what's like to work a lot for free, to
provide the best event possible.

------
acvilarim
Basicamente, Aumento de Network, Engajamento e Conhecimento.

